
Show HN: Curated News from Hacker News, Designer News, Product Hunt and 9 More - jakemor
http://jakemor.com/technews/
======
tomw1808
I find the idea quite interesting, so interesting that I implemented my own
version already over a year ago.

While I also started with aggregating only the top sites and so on, I found it
quite "unpleaseant" that it lists all of the news-items in that way. I tried
to make another ranking of the news and also tried to get more factors into
the formula.

At the end there was a custom crawler, a special API using Solr and a custom
Frontend [1] in two versions [2] which aggregates everything together.

I have also open-sourced the frontend [3][4]. If you have fun, have a look
into that, but unfortunately the source-code diverged from the frontend Reader
[1] a bit, because I started refactoring the db-schema and had not time to
update my repositories yet. The second frontend [2] just happend because I was
curious about the abilities of Foundation from Zurb. Works really well, btw.
Also from your smartphone.

I plugged all of that into a machine learning algorithm too and let everything
classify - online and in realtime. And renamed it to babbleaway, because the
name "Newscombinator" was a bit too... well... fill in a word of your choice.
The HN Community was not so pleased :)

In case there are questions, feel free to ask.

Merry Christmas. Tom

[1] [http://reader.newscombinator.com/#/](http://reader.newscombinator.com/#/)
[2] [http://live.newscombinator.com](http://live.newscombinator.com) [3]
[https://github.com/tomw1808/newscombinator](https://github.com/tomw1808/newscombinator)
[4] [https://github.com/tomw1808/newscombinator-
live](https://github.com/tomw1808/newscombinator-live)

~~~
jakemor
Thanks so much for all the info Tom! I'll look into everything shortly. Let me
know if you want access to the sql db at any point, everything is being saved
;)

------
jakemor
It's not done yet but super useful as is! I'm thinking of adding a music
section powered by hypem.

I would love to hear your thoughts! Do you like seeing posts from multiple
websites in one feed?

